# 5 Beautiful Ways to Repurpose Vintage Brooches



## PamfromTx (Apr 19, 2021)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/79727855894190160/



@hollydolly  , did you complete that project with the jewelry?


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 19, 2021)

I got rid of a bunch years ago as I didn't like to wear them.  Seeing this, now I am sorry.  They are lovely.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2021)

Vintage brooches modified make great hair accessories


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/79727855894190160/
> 
> 
> 
> @hollydolly  , did you complete that project with the jewelry?


No..not yet, I've been too lazy to get on with it, I should make an effort to get started...


----------

